# So I Used a Big Hook to Avoid Small Fish



## kfx450r (May 9, 2013)

....Quite ambitious, using either 12 or 15 lb test...I actually didn't realize he was on the line until I reeled it in and casted it back out (Was looking at where I was casting)...see a little fish flying mid air, I was like O well, maybe a big fish will grab him. [-o< 

The bass are elusive, anyone got any aritificial bait tips? I want to try some lizards/toads/crawfish (Louisiana) but not sure what colors to try. Any advice?


----------



## cgaengineer (May 9, 2013)

I have goo luck with the color red and rooster tails.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 10, 2013)

Where are you located - please complete your profile 


That is an offset worm hook and it looks like you are using it for live worms? 

And yes, those 'gills will eat anything - I have caught them on 7' fatboy senkos where they deepthroated the worm - never got the hook but had so much soft plastic in their mouth they could not get off


Crazy


----------



## kfx450r (May 12, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Where are you located - please complete your profile
> 
> 
> That is an offset worm hook and it looks like you are using it for live worms?
> ...



(Hammond, Louisiana) Thanks for reminding me, I've been real busy trying to finish up my boat project and I have finals this week but I'll definitely get it all squared away soon. Yah, I'm a fishing newb I have no idea what hooks are called specifically or their specific size I just, figure what size fish I'm aiming for and go for a hook size after that. Kinda annoying though, the pic above is a pond about a 1/4 mile from my house that a local boat dealership sits on, every day if you go early they have ski boats testing them out doing like 50mph cutting turns about 100-150 feet from the bank...makes me furious they have so much room and I know they see people fishing there, it isn't like they own the pond or anything theres probably 5-6 businesses and a few apartment complexes on it.

I've been abusing the hell out of beetle spinners among a few other artificials to try to catch bluegills but they refuse to bite them so, to avoid not catching ANYTHING I decided to use worms... didn't plan to catch them but, I figure that is better than nothing. The weather has been horrible, tons of rain, really high water levels. 

Went to a friends house that lives on a really deep (like 70 feet) canal known to have big catfish in it, threw a huge worm on a hook with 2x (idk the size but pretty big) weights, and the current still took it and we sat there for about 3 hours and the bait was completely in tact. Sometimes its just not meant to be, I'm hoping once I can get my boat in the water I can get to some prime spots and the weather gets better so I can start experimenting with artificial baits because I am very new to all this (Not fishing, just the technical aspects aside from "Worm on hook, cast, catch"


----------



## theyyounggun (May 13, 2013)

A lizard texas rigged and fish it SLOWWWWW. cast at rocks, docks, under trees, or shade. When you see your line swimming set the hook!


----------



## 200racing (May 15, 2013)

a would recommend a water melon redflake baby brush hog drug along the bottom. 

also spinning reels cast best and farthest when filled with line to a about a 1/8 of a inch from the lip of the bail.


----------



## vahunter (Jun 3, 2013)

A lot of factors for lure choices. My favorite rig is a Texas rig with the smallest weight you can get away with for conditions and a smallish (6") black or green pumpkin worm. If muddy water I use black or red shad. I can almost always catch bass on this rig.


----------

